# One of Awesome Car Garage. Check it out.



## 4wheelsonline (Jan 12, 2010)

This garage is too expensive for sure. I wonder if anyone uses this kind (plan) of their garage. 

More awesome garages at http://www.leenks.com/gallery1076.htm


----------



## Admin (Jan 12, 2010)

Those were all awesome garages. I like the view from the vineyard.


----------



## 3Car (Jan 12, 2010)

To anyone reading this you should really take a look at these pictures. I have never seen anything like it. My dreams seem a little more realistic now. Those garages are beyond dreaming. Thanks 4wheelsonline.


----------



## Gman (Jan 12, 2010)

i have been in some great garages but that is an amazing collection of carports


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow. The garages are fantastic. And the cars are stunning! Coolness!


----------



## thomask (Mar 5, 2010)

You want to see a neat garage.  

Look up Alan Jackson's house for sale in Franklin, TN.

Man now THAT'S a garage.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

Those aren't garages, those are freeking showrooms. I want a parking space in my livingroom lol.    SAAWWWEEEEEEET setups in those pics.  I wouldn't find most of those practical due to the work I like to do on my cars/rigs.


----------



## havasu (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess when you have that kind of money, the word "practical" is eliminated from the owner's vocabulary! Damn...............:thumbsup:


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 26, 2010)

havasu said:


> I guess when you have that kind of money, the word "practical" is eliminated from the owner's vocabulary! Damn...............:thumbsup:


 
Practical means nothing lol.


----------



## thomask (Jun 26, 2010)

I have seen some really cool one and two car garage/shop pictures.

The guys that make something cool and useful on a limited budget are the real pros to me.  I really like when folks remodel an old garage or shop.

Anybody rich can hire stuff done with a big budget, it's those guys that put there head and heart into stuff I really admire.

Some paint, great storage, personal touches and organization go a long way.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

thomask said:


> I have seen some really cool one and two car garage/shop pictures.
> 
> The guys that make something cool and useful on a limited budget are the real pros to me. I really like when folks remodel an old garage or shop.
> 
> ...


 

Well said man, well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobbieKnobbie (Aug 2, 2010)

What a waste... not a bridgeport or lathe in any on them. Sheesh

What do those guys plan on doing if one of those cars break down or something???


----------



## imported_tgd61 (Nov 5, 2010)

something tells me they have very manicured hands and large mechanic bills....


----------



## thomask (Nov 8, 2010)

No offense intended.

Buying things takes money.  

Making things takes skill.


----------



## Tinkmaster (Dec 12, 2010)

If I ever get a garage like that, I'm buying everybody a beer (maybe two).   Ya know that those rich guys are never happy though.   I'd sure like to try it.


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2010)

Where does this "free beer" line start?


----------



## 1977Impala (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't see a single "Garage"  What I did see what alot of parking areas.


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually saw two tool boxes in those 20 plus pictures. I guess if you have dough like the owners of those showrooms, you take the vehicles to a greasy garage and only return it to the display case when it is repaired.


----------



## siddle (May 9, 2011)

4wheelsonline said:


> This garage is too expensive for sure. I wonder if anyone uses this kind (plan) of their garage.
> 
> More awesome garages at http://www.leenks.com/gallery1076.htm



Really awesome. However I liked the cars more. :rockin:


----------



## CumminsGift (Jul 15, 2011)

These pictures are amazing..... Lots of dinero but I guess we have to have something to strive for..... 
I will go out on a limb here and say that I bet very few of these owners work on their own cars in their garages....


----------



## havasu (Jul 15, 2011)

^ This is a true statement!


----------



## T2Vette (Nov 7, 2011)

All of a sudden my Vette House doesn't seem so pretty, but at least I did all the work myself, something I bet those owners didn't do!

T2


----------



## thomask (Nov 8, 2011)

T2Vette said:


> All of a sudden my Vette House doesn't seem so pretty, but at least I did all the work myself, something I bet those owners didn't do!
> 
> T2



Hey T2Vette, 

We all would like to see some pics of the Vette House.  

As you can see my two are pretty tight in my two stall garage. 

View attachment gargae vets 006.jpg


View attachment gargae vets 003.jpg


----------



## T2Vette (Nov 10, 2011)

thomask said:


> Hey T2Vette,
> 
> We all would like to see some pics of the Vette House.
> 
> As you can see my two are pretty tight in my two stall garage.



Thomask, If the weather cooperates this weekend, I will get some pics taken and post.  And you weren't kidding about tight, how long does it take to get them both in just right?

By the way nice pair of Vettes:thumbsup:...I love that color of C6...Magnetic Red?  And sweet C3...is that a '80?  I won't spoil what sits in the Vettehouse yet, but stay tuned.

T2


----------



## thomask (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks T2

You have to be real careful and not rush the second one in the garage.

That is a 81 T Top.  

Always liked the white/red interior vetts, remember all of the first 300 were that color. Wish it was a 53!:thumbsup:


----------

